# 3 killed in boat accident in Destin?



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I hadn't heard about this and did't see it posted anywhere. 

http://www.newsherald.com/news/crim...ie-in-boating-accident-photo-gallery-1.246204

Kinda crazy sounding......


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

A very unfortunate accident. The FWB paper had a totally confusing story about it a few days ago, and its been on Pensacola TV as well. Apparently they hit the mid-bay bridge on the south side and sank according to the news stories. my condolences to all their families and friends


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

hsiF deR said:


> I hadn't heard about this and did't see it posted anywhere.
> 
> http://www.newsherald.com/news/crim...ie-in-boating-accident-photo-gallery-1.246204
> 
> *Kinda crazy sounding......*


First impression I had, too.


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

From what I read in the local paper this morning it sounds like Williams picked the girls up at Destin night spot, took them by cab to Legendary where he kept his 36 ft boat then ran into the bridge where they got thrown out. He was found on the bottom at the site and the girls were found several miles west of the bridge, one north and one south.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wonder if they got tossed and he smacked the bridge looking for them instead of looking where he was going


----------



## CreekLifeFL (Jun 22, 2013)

The broadcast something about it on WMBB here in Panama City a few days ago since the guy use to coach at Bay High School.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

He hit one of the pilings marking the channel coming out of Legendary Marina and snapped it clean off. Not sure if he hit the bridge or not. The only thing I can say for certain is that those three families grief will last the rest of their lives. It's a pretty good guess that he was running that boat faster than his capability too do so safely.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I read a report this morning about this. They say the boat is on bottom next to the bridge the CG is not going to remove because it's not a hazard and they don't have the budget. Terrible that 3 people lost their lives in the accident.


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

If he hit a privately maintained channel marker that puts this in a different light. Families might decide to go after Legendary and the estate of the owner. Still lots of unanswered questions about this one


----------



## fishhound1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Sounds like a situation of no life jackets being worn either.


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

sad, but a bit strange too. News said the boat was not insured, which means he owned a Cobalt worth over $300K free and clear. Guess high-school pays better than I thought. Why you go out in the middle of the night totally unprepared in pretty sloppy weather in an open boat is bad enough, but taking someone life because you are negligent is even worse.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

sel1005 said:


> sad, but a bit strange too. News said the boat was not insured, which means he owned a Cobalt worth over $300K free and clear. Guess high-school pays better than I thought. Why you go out in the middle of the night totally unprepared in pretty sloppy weather in an open boat is bad enough, but taking someone life because you are negligent is even worse.


Add to that that he had four kids and I don't think the two passengers were family, at least from the way it sounds.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

News reports do not mention any "channel markers" private or public.
Most are reporting "Rob Williams' boat hit a piling under the Mid-Bay Bridge about a half-mile north of Legendary Marine."
Earlier FWC said they were going to examine the engine because they have computers. 
I guess the FWC assumes there are engine computers that record things like an aircraft black box.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

sel1005 said:


> sad, but a bit strange too. News said the boat was not insured, which means he owned a Cobalt worth over $300K free and clear. Guess high-school pays better than I thought. Why you go out in the middle of the night totally unprepared in pretty sloppy weather in an open boat is bad enough, but taking someone life because you are negligent is even worse.


 His lender might not have required insurance.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Very sad situation for the family's, but does sound pretty strange.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> His lender might not have required insurance.


Was it even his boat? Maybe he borrowed it from a friend or something?

Just odd.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> His lender might not have required insurance.


Also could have lapsed.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

one of the girls is the wife of one of our service members stationed outside the US. 

once the story unfolds, it'll be interesting to see the families reactions to the whole situation. its juicy. may they rest in peace and the families stay civil.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Forty something year old with an 18 year and 21 year old, late at night after getting them a cab from the bars....dude likes to party.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Forty something year old with an 18 year and 21 year old, late at night after getting them a cab from the bars....dude likes to party.


That's what I was thinkin'.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

exactly why weed should be legal, and alcohol…….not!:whistling:


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

I wouldn't ride with a "weeder", or with anyone else that fast at night in a restricted water way personally. 
Just saying.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Lol. A weeder wouldn't get over 15Mph.

I love that part in the movie Blacksheep.

" sir do you know how fast you were going?"
" I don't know 60, 65 tops."
" 7, 7mph sir"


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

back in Oklahoma used to fish a Thursday night jackpot with the same guy for several years. We used his boat every other week. Never had a problem with his driving but he was so 'laid back' would stay on the same spot waaaaaay past time I wanted to go to the next spot. Found out later he'd toke up in his truck right before launching his boat. Seemed ok with his boat handling skills (better than all those tobacco chewing, red bull drinking, speed demon guys!!!)

gosh I sound naive there


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

news says they hauled the boat out of the water Friday, no pics published I could find. taking the boat to Panama City (for some reason) to do follow up investigation. Article said Legendary was too shallow for the barge to get into, but since prior articles said they were worried about the cost its sorta strange why they would haul it all that way too.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Also from what I've learned from this and the other fatal accident a couple months back, if you're going to cheat on your wife, don't do it on a boat, you'll die.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I saw the boat yesterday. Crossed mid bay heading to bass pro and they had it on a crane barge on the west side of the bridge near the center channel markers. From what my son could see front left side was tore up but right side looked ok from the bridge.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

FWC said they were not going to spend the money to recover the boat.
Perhaps that opened the door for private salvage or the family(s) hired it recovered.


----------



## davis_patrick82 (Jun 22, 2013)

*Pictures of boat*

Went out and grabbed a few pics for yall while snatching sheepies.

Below are pictures of the boat after it was recovered.
From the marks / paint on the pile cap and the damage- looked to me like pretty much a head-on collision with the middle of the pile cap with maybe a last second attempt to veer out of the way. 

We caught about 25 sheepshead and 2 reds (one slot- one bull) in a couple hours btw.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Gosh, that is awful.


----------



## davis_patrick82 (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh and btw- they definitely collided with one of bridge pile caps -not a channel marker or buoy or anything else. It was very clear from the abundance of matching paint on the concrete.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Was this boat registered to him? Disturbed by the picture.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That had to have been at least a 40 mph impact.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I had no idea gym teachers made that kind of money.....


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

some of u dont get it who cares if he was drunk high or if the girls were cheating on a husband or bf they are all gone do people feel better if there is someone to blame bottom line is be safe at night i dont run my john boat much over plain and i always have spotlight out and when going under a bridge i slow down more after dark everything is different even dead sober u can feel like a drunk driver


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

weedline said:


> *some of u dont get it who cares if he was drunk high or if the girls were cheating on a husband or bf they are all gone do *p


This is just a really bad post.

I will elaborate if you care to respond.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Its an Accident, People died, Does it really matter the Situation leading to it ? Wont change anything. Wont bring them back. Learn from it , Its not the time to bash or Rumor mill. Had they ran off a cliff would it changed anything?


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

What is there to learn from? I'm fairly certain most folks on this board know not to run 40 mph in the dark. Next to a bridge.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

KingCrab said:


> Its an Accident, People died, Does it really matter the Situation leading to it ? Wont change anything. Wont bring them back. Learn from it , Its not the time to bash or Rumor mill. Had they ran off a cliff would it changed anything?


He could have just as easily rammed another vessel as hit a piling. That's why it is important.


----------



## JPack58 (Aug 25, 2013)

snake 166 said:


> From what I read in the local paper this morning it sounds like Williams picked the girls up at Destin night spot, took them by cab to Legendary where he kept his 36 ft boat then ran into the bridge where they got thrown out. He was found on the bottom at the site and the girls were found several miles west of the bridge, one north and one south.


Does no one see the problem I have with this story?? Sorry for the loss of everyone, but 2 high school students being picked up at a night club by a former teacher??? Why were they with HIM in the first place? Sounds kinda fishy to me!!! I can't believe you guys missed it!! A night club, Students, Teacher!!!:thumbdown: If this is the whole story of course. I didn't read all of the posts so sorry to you who got it before I posted. Still this guy had no reason to be at a club doing things like picking up young girls!!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

JPack58 said:


> Does no one see the problem I have with this story?? Sorry for the loss of everyone, but 2 high school students being picked up at a night club by a former teacher??? Why were they with HIM in the first place? Sounds kinda fishy to me!!! I can't believe you guys missed it!! A night club, Students, Teacher!!!:thumbdown: If this is the whole story of course.


Who cares why? Were they legal to be with him? Were they under age? Was that against the law? What if they hit another vessel? Doesn't matter now.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

KingCrab said:


> Who cares why? Were they legal to be with him? Were they under age? Was that against the law? What if they hit another vessel? Doesn't matter now.


Kind of "does" matter, actually.


----------



## JPack58 (Aug 25, 2013)

KingCrab said:


> Who cares why? Were they legal to be with him? Were they under age? Was that against the law? What if they hit another vessel? Doesn't matter now.


It all matters!! The point I was making, "you don't see a problem with a teacher picking up students in a bar? Then taking them anywhere??? If he was not being a sorry POS then he may have been at home with his family and not picking up kids the age of his own children!!!!" 

I am tired of people being in charge of young adults preying on young people, It makes me sick. 1 was 18 the other 17 not sure of laws but hey, they arrest teachers all the time for preying on students!! That's MY point!! 

If they ALL made better decisions they wouldn't have to be in the news RIGHT!!!!!


----------



## JPack58 (Aug 25, 2013)

aroundthehorn said:


> Kind of "does" matter, actually.


Thank you ALL of THAT matters!! I don't know His / her point! Lots of questions and no opinions or answers!!! I am glad they did not hit any innocent by standards but still the grown up was the wrong person in MHO!! He was a "teacher" somehow!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

JPack58 said:


> I am tired of people being in charge of young adults preying on young people, It makes me sick. 1 was 18 the other 17 not sure of laws but hey, they arrest teachers all the time for preying on students!! That's MY point!!
> 
> If they ALL made better decisions they wouldn't have to be in the news RIGHT!!!!!


Bad decisions usually lead to less desired results in most cases and this is another sad example of bad decisions. Not sure where it said a 17 yr old tho.

From follow up article:

Rob Williams, 47, of Niceville, Taylor M. Evanoff, 18, of Niceville, and Jamilia Beltz, 21, whose address was not available, were killed when Rob Williams' boat hit a piling under the Mid-Bay Bridge about a half-mile north of Legendary Marine. A search team discovered a damaged piling under the bridge and evidence of a boat accident, according to Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission spokesman Stan Kirkland.

Jimmy


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm not sure I have ever seen anyone wear a life jacket in salt water other than children. Just my own observation. 
I always tell people in my boat where the life jackets are, but I have never put one on. 
Yet I do not frequently attend night spots by boat. 
I'm sure it was more than likely alcohol involved. But I could be wrong. I know a couple of cold ones would not make me hit a bridge. But I do know that a few hottie totties might make me come a little closer to the bridge. 

Sad story. For all involved.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats 3 beer drinking guys that killed they're families and friends around here in the last couple years…remember the guy who rolled his speedboat onto Ono island? Yet to many on here, boating and drinking go hand in hand……while they dog a cancer patient for smoking a joint??:blink:


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

a said:


> Thats 3 beer drinking guys that killed they're families and friends around here in the last couple years…remember the guy who rolled his speedboat onto Ono island? Yet to many on here, boating and drinking go hand in hand……while they dog a cancer patient for smoking a joint??:blink:


I don't remember a speed boat, but there was a younger guy that ran a Cape Horn 31 up on the smaller island at the east end of Ono and it turned over. There were several casualties involved.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

KingCrab said:


> Who cares why? Were they legal to be with him? Were they under age? Was that against the law? What if they hit another vessel? Doesn't matter now.


I heard one was a former student and married. Who knows, don't believe anything you hear and half of what you see.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

They should fire the teacher for this!!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

murfpcola said:


> They should fire the teacher for this!!


Hmmm... Sarcasm?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

murfpcola said:


> They should fire the teacher for this!!


Really???:blink:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

JPack58 said:


> It all matters!! The point I was making, "you don't see a problem with a teacher picking up students in a bar? Then taking them anywhere??? If he was not being a sorry POS then he may have been at home with his family and not picking up kids the age of his own children!!!!"
> 
> I am tired of people being in charge of young adults preying on young people, It makes me sick. 1 was 18 the other 17 not sure of laws but hey, they arrest teachers all the time for preying on students!! That's MY point!!
> 
> If they ALL made better decisions they wouldn't have to be in the news RIGHT!!!!!



you guys are coming to some outstanding conclusions here. 

hottie totties. underage. must have been cheating on his wife. picking up on chicks the age of his kids... 

wow. 

do any of you know if they were related in any way? do any of you know what any of them actually look like? is the guy married?

maybe hes a family friend of the two girls and they called him to pick them up and take them across the bay?

for all you know, these two "hotties" (which i assume all you think they are) could be some 300lb back woods, inbred chicks. 

btw. you cant fire the former coach...who is also dead i might add... just saying.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

lowprofile said:


> you guys are coming to some outstanding conclusions here.
> 
> hottie totties. underage. must have been cheating on his wife. picking up on chicks the age of his kids...
> 
> ...


He had four kids...emphasis on "*had*."


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree that there sure is some serious SPECULATION from the "geniuses" on this forum. From what I read, both girls were 18 or over (I'm not defending anything). The "coach" was no longer a coach (before the accident). He was also recently divorced. 

Given all that, it doesn't take too many drinks for a recent divorcee to think that might be a good idea. Maybe he was just giving them a ride. Maybe he was holding the helm just fine and the hydraulics failed.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Doesn't matter, really; he was responsible for the deaths of two people. Emphasis on *was*.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Isn't that area all no wake ??????????


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

CCC said:


> Isn't that area all no wake ??????????


It is around the Destin Bridge but not the Mid-Bay.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh ok, Mid bay down by Bass Pro


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

This is EXACTLY why I don't boat at night, and I hate that I don't because some of the best fishing is at night, but I have been out and even with spotlight and GPS I just don't feel comfortable, too many things can happen, did a telephone pole float right in your path, did a sail boat sink previously that day with a mast sticking up 6 feet out of the water, I just would rather not risk it.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Not only that, but you have to worry about other people, too. (Like the man in this story.)


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Aroundthehorn- I like how you say "it doesn't matter." I am disinclined to agree. Facts matter VERY MUCH to me.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

SaltAddict said:


> Aroundthehorn- I like how you say "it doesn't matter." I am disinclined to agree. Facts matter VERY MUCH to me.


Facts: boat destroyed, three people dead, no apparent float plan, damage to property, a hassle for people who had to deal with the mess.

Anything else?

Oh, yeah, kids who don't have a dad.

Why is it that folks are called idiots in these threads?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

aroundthehorn said:


> Kind of "does" matter, actually.


Care to go back and re-read your previous post in THIS thread??

First it matters?? Now it doesn't??


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

SaltAddict said:


> Care to go back and re-read your previous post in THIS thread??
> 
> First it matters?? Now it doesn't??


The circumstances matter. Read the thread before you insult the intelligence of others even though you have already done that.

Ah, but you don't allow speculation even though there are a few "facts" that can't be disputed.

You don't think that people should discuss the boating deaths of three people that occurred in local waters?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

All I said was "geniuses." 
You added all the rest. 
Since you took offense to it, I chose to point out your contradiction in the same thread.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

SaltAddict said:


> All I said was "geniuses."
> You added all the rest.
> Since you took offense to it, I chose to point out your contradiction in the same thread.


There isn't a contradiction in my posts and your point is (was) clear. I didn't take any offense.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Haha. 

I wonder who is going to be sued over this whole ordeal. 

Stay safe, folks.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Whatever helps you sleep.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

I never drink when boating. Period. 

My wife and I both wear life jackets when boating, and we require all our children to also. We also strongly encourage adults to wear life jackets on our boat. 

I was comfortable boating at night on a lake with a 9.8 hp limit, but salt water areas with the kind of traffic and behavior and tides and obstacles make it only safe to boat during the daytime in my opinion.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

SaltAddict said:


> Whatever helps you sleep.


Haha. You mad, BRO.

I am not, fwiw.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

It takes much more than the PFF to get me mad.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Madmadmadmadmad.

(Joking.)


----------



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

*Point Washington boat launch point in case.*



CCC said:


> This is EXACTLY why I don't boat at night, and I hate that I don't because some of the best fishing is at night, but I have been out and even with spotlight and GPS I just don't feel comfortable, too many things can happen, did a telephone pole float right in your path, did a sail boat sink previously that day with a mast sticking up 6 feet out of the water, I just would rather not risk it.


First time we left there we took off in a 17' Polar Skiff at high tide. Came back and poles sticking up out of the water everywhere. Couldn't believe that we didn't hit on and the LAST time we ever used that launch.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Without witnesses, it is going to be hard to ascertain the string of incidents or decisions that led up to this tragedy. Too much speed around this bridges has led to many, many accidents over the years and heaps of deaths. Why does it matter what happened? If there is one single lesson to be learned by one single person to prevent a death in the future, it is worth knowing what happened and avoiding that which led to these deaths. To say why should we care or it's not going to make any difference to those who are deceased or their families is like saying that we shouldn't study any accidents in order to prevent future accidents. I don't understand this mentality. Of course, speculation as to the cause is just something that makes interesting reading......it doesn't get us much closer to the answer. Most likely cause is human error but you can't rule out mechanical failure. Excessive speed is a very likely suspect but; again, that is speculation. It could even be excessive speed brought on by mechanical failure but not likely. Could have been another boat coming suddenly out from the other side of the bridge that made him veer off into the pile cap.....still his speed was a contributor if that were the case. I have witnessed so many 'near misses' around these bridge channels that I am surprised that is not one death per month around these things. You have to have a license to drive a car or fly an airplane but any half-wit can take command of a boat and blast off into the wild blue yonder without any training whatsoever regarding navigation, rules of the road, safety, what have you. Remember that when you are out there. The other guy could be a dim-wit with an over-amped personality. Watch out for the other guy.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Without witnesses, it is going to be hard to ascertain the string of incidents or decisions that led up to this tragedy. Too much speed around this bridges has led to many, many accidents over the years and heaps of deaths. Why does it matter what happened? If there is one single lesson to be learned by one single person to prevent a death in the future, it is worth knowing what happened and avoiding that which led to these deaths. To say why should we care or it's not going to make any difference to those who are deceased or their families is like saying that we shouldn't study any accidents in order to prevent future accidents. I don't understand this mentality. Of course, speculation as to the cause is just something that makes interesting reading......it doesn't get us much closer to the answer. Most likely cause is human error but you can't rule out mechanical failure. Excessive speed is a very likely suspect but; again, that is speculation. It could even be excessive speed brought on by mechanical failure but not likely. Could have been another boat coming suddenly out from the other side of the bridge that made him veer off into the pile cap.....still his speed was a contributor if that were the case. I have witnessed so many 'near misses' around these bridge channels that I am surprised that is not one death per month around these things. You have to have a license to drive a car or fly an airplane but any half-wit can take command of a boat and blast off into the wild blue yonder without any training whatsoever regarding navigation, rules of the road, safety, what have you. Remember that when you are out there. The other guy could be a dim-wit with an over-amped personality. Watch out for the other guy.


Why do people keep hitting bridges and dying. Just seems dumb and irresponsible .


----------

